# Problem mit eclipse



## Hilfe_Suchender (19. Dez 2007)

Hallo, 

ich hab leider folgendes Problem:


```
Stack<String> stapel = new Stack<String>();
```
Hier bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Syntax error, parameterized types are only available if source level is 5.0



Das ist aber unlogisch, weil ich java jdk 6 benutze und auch unter installed JREs in eclipse angegeben hab.

Über den Terminal funktioniert auch alles reibungslos, nur eclipse spinnt anscheinend...

Könnte mir jemand helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar, brauche eclipse nämlich dringend.  ;-(


----------



## Hilfe_Suchender (19. Dez 2007)

Benutze Ubuntu Linux 7.10 als Betriebss....


----------



## The_S (19. Dez 2007)

Was steht denn für ein Compiler-Level in den Project-Settings?


----------



## Hilfe_Entdecker (19. Dez 2007)

Huch, Danke...man man ....hab ich ja ganz vergessen...Viel Dank


----------

